# New Years Eve



## Bellbird (Dec 30, 2022)

New Years Eve, another year nearly gone, to our Aussie mates, behave yourselves tonight like the Kiwis do. ! 
Happy New Year.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2022)

We've still got a whole 32 hours yet before 2023...


----------



## Pinky (Dec 30, 2022)

To my Aussie friends and anyone else celebrating tonight


----------



## officerripley (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 30, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> New Years Eve, another year nearly gone, to our Aussie mates, behave yourselves tonight like the Kiwis do. !
> Happy New Year.


What a boring new year's eve, behaving yourself I mean. Drink yourself silly and throw up over the nice police officer's shiny shoes.
(Please, don't take me seriously,) We shall be out until the wee small hours on New Year's Eve. And I promise the police officer will be quite safe. Joking apart, I never, ever, drink and drive and tomorrow night I am the chauffeur.
Partying with one or two lovely friends.
So although it's a tad early for our part of the earth's rotation into 2023, and in lieu of my absence tomorrow on New Year's Eve, here's wishing you all a very:
Senior forums is a lovely place, it was beginner's luck that I found it before all the trashy ones. You have all made me feel so very welcome here. Gracious thanks to you all and as the hat says: Happy New year!


----------



## Michael Z (Dec 30, 2022)

Happy New Year!
I guess you are one of the first to wish that around here. One of the many benefits of living in the South Pacific!  8+ more hours for us to get to 12/31.


----------



## Bellbird (Dec 31, 2022)

Happy New Years Eve to all. 
2023 has dawned cloudy and very cool.


----------



## Wren (Dec 31, 2022)

There’s a party going on right here....


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 31, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> Happy New Years Eve to all.
> 2023 has dawned cloudy and very cool.



Hope 2023  is going well so far to   all our Aussie friends!


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 31, 2022)

For those who have had a challenging 2022 .. this is for _you_, in 2023!


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Mavis (Dec 31, 2022)

Happy New Year!!


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Disgustedman (Dec 31, 2022)

Well, guess I'm finishing the year as normal. Got kicked off another forum for 3 days. F them, mods there are a bunch of sniveling turds.

Here, it's really a breath of fresh air. The bright side is, not politics.....this places saving grace.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Mavis (Dec 31, 2022)

Aunt Mavis is pounding down Rainier Beer tonight to celebrate.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 31, 2022)

its my birthday today.  Got a lot of chocolate and other goodies from daughter and grands!  Happy new year to all of you!


----------



## Blessed (Dec 31, 2022)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 31, 2022)

terry123 said:


> its my birthday today.  Got a lot of chocolate and other goodies from daughter and grands!  Happy new year to all of you!


----------



## Jace (Dec 31, 2022)

Blessed said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


Best to you..enjoy YOUR day!


----------



## terry123 (Dec 31, 2022)

Thanks for the good wishes!  When I was a child, my Christmas presents were also my birthday presents.  Never felt like a birthday to me.  My daughters keep them separate for me!


----------



## Pinky (Dec 31, 2022)

@terry123 
Happy Birthday!


----------



## officerripley (Dec 31, 2022)

Happy Birthday, Terry!


----------



## jujube (Dec 31, 2022)

The Spousal Equivalent went to bed as usual at 9:30.  I was switching back and forth between the Peach Bowl game and Times Square/ball drop and sipping Bellinis.

Wandered outside to watch my neighbors set off their annual fireworks display, which will last until 2 a.m. or whenever someone has to be carted off to the hospital with missing fingers or some hair burned off (they seem to alternate those two things).


----------



## Llynn (Dec 31, 2022)

2022 still has two hours left here on the USA Pacific coast.


----------



## DebraMae (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Wren (Jan 1, 2023)

Thank you Bellbird Happy New Year to you !


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 1, 2023)

How is New Year's Day in the clean living world? This dirty pair of stop outs got home at three thirty in the morning. It was some party.


The four course meal had me stuffed to the limit. The food was good and served hot, that which was meant to be hot, that is. No shortage of waiting staff, the catering was excellent and the service equally so.

The band were in top form giving us a (limited) chance of strutting our stuff, It felt good to be on a dance floor again.


At functions like this there are many whose dancing is nothing more than jiggling around on the spot, doesn't mean that it's all about the dancers though. For their first set the band played dance numbers for those that can. The second set was all about the party,
"Let's all do the conga, hi, hi hi!" If you want to get non dance revellers on their feet, strike up the opening strains of: "New York, New York." How we all partied, what a great night, there will be more than a few sore heads the next day, but hand on heart, water was my only drink, apart from coffee at the meal table.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 2, 2023)

New Year's Day, bath tub racing across Poole Bay, with the quayside a classic car meeting. Shame about the weather.

Only 356 shopping days to Christmas!


----------

